# re-considering



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is horrible to leave a dog out on a balcony for 8hours a day by itself.... they need attention and love and exercise.... If grandpa isnt going to help out than I say No dont get one now.... The need alot of exercise during the day!!!!


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*i understand~*

i guess i should just let it go for now, perhaps, one day when i am ready to keep one~~sigh~

thanks, maggie's mom...i really thank you for your great feedback! u know i don't wanna make the same mistake again, so ...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have no idea how big your balcony is or how well fenced your balcony is. Lots of dogs do fine while their owners work. However, the big problem here is that your dog is a puppy. A puppy cannot go that long.
Then there is the food thing. A little puppy needs to eat three spread out meals per day... if you leave the food, she will probably just eat it then. 
Then I am concerned about the fact that you are getting this puppy to breed. Why? Money? Is this a rationale to your relatives for why you are getting the puppy?
I guess in short, getting a puppy is a very very big decision. It effects when you can be gone, your money, and basically your whole life for many many years. You are taking on a responsibility. Your cousin makes a good point. You are really not in a very good situation to take on this kind of responsibility. I would take some time and educate yourself on dogs. Frankly, I would worry some about the breeder that you got the pup from that would send it to a situation such as yours.
You sound like a very nice and caring person that is trying to do the right thing. 
You are taken by this cute little puppy and there is not a one of us here that arn't in that same boat. 
I congratulate you on asking questions and really trying to do the right thing. Spend some time on the internet and asking people such as in here. And be careful, there are a lot of self proclaimed experts (maybe I am one) that really don't know much. I would go to the library and see if they have books on dogs.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree with Maggies mom. Right now you don't have enough time to devote to an animal such as a dog. That would be horrid to leave it alone on a balconey! Why don't you volunteer some of your time to a rescue or shelter and learn more about the care of animals!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Or maybe you could think about getting an inside dog. Leaving a dog while you work can be okay -- if all of these things are true:
- The dog is NOT a puppy.
- The dog is okay being left alone for long times.
- The dog does not need a lot of exercise.
- The dog has a safe, comfortable place to stay.

For instance, my neighbors have a cocker spaniel. They leave her inside, in the kitchen, while they work. She doesn't need to run around very much, and she's safe while they're gone.

You seem like you're really trying to do the right thing here, which is very good. But, because of your living situation, you might want to consider dogs other than Golden Retrievers. A smaller, less active, older dog would fit your lifestyle much better, IF you are allowed to keep it inside. Animal shelters in your area will probably have small dogs available for adoption that are NOT puppies.

Please continue to ask your questions here! We have very smart people who are willing to help you make the right decision. And remember that the right deicision may not be the one you want.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Meibao,
What exactly are you looking for in a dog? Golden Retrievers get so big and require so much work and exercise...I'm wondering if we could help you think about some other options that would fit your apartment and lifestyle and still give you the type of companionship you're looking for.

If you want...just let us know.


----------



## meibao (Feb 1, 2006)

*i should wait til i am ready for goldens!*

thank you all sooooooooooo much for your precious time and kind patience explaining and analyzing the situations to me!! i totally got your point here! i understand how a goldens need a lot of exercises and attention and all. if i can't give them that at this moment, i guess i should wait until i am ready. goldens is the only kind of the dog i like, so i won't consider other pets~ 

i do wanna know about how you guys breed your goldens in the future yo


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Before even considering breeding you need to learn a lot about dogs. 

Breeding is something that requires a lot of thought, time and money. It is a big investment and responsibility. Until you have the time, space, and money to do it properly and until you have researched everything there is to know about the breed, and what's involved with breeding and what can go wrong, I wouldn't suggest you think about breeding.


----------

